# hey



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

I was doing some research on snakes and it said i needed a 20long but i have a 20 tall, any ideas on what kind of snake i was thinking a corn or milk snake but if you have ideas please tell me thx


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It's not large enough for a Corn for life, but it would be an okay growout. You might want to consider a Western Hognose. They stay rather small (18-24") and have GREAT personalities:



















Not such a good shot, but still shows his body shape:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Why are you limiting yourself to a small enclosure? You could very easily build a rack system or purchase a larger enclosure for cheap.


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

dracofish said:


> Why are you limiting yourself to a small enclosure? You could very easily build a rack system or purchase a larger enclosure for cheap.
> [snapback]1015939[/snapback]​


hey that snake u gave me a picture of can u tell me more about him pm me g2g peace


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

that snake though eould need room in lenght not height, a ground snake. i use ot have a eastern hognose, beautiful colors they have. and i aggree you should just go ahead and geta bigger aquarium, a 20 is just to small for most things you are loking for to live their lives in.

J-Rod


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

brodiebrodie said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you limiting yourself to a small enclosure? You could very easily build a rack system or purchase a larger enclosure for cheap.
> ...


Here you go









http://coloherp.org/careshts/snakes/hognose.php


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> that snake though eould need room in lenght not height, a ground snake. i use ot have a eastern hognose, beautiful colors they have. and i aggree you should just go ahead and geta bigger aquarium, a 20 is just to small for most things you are loking for to live their lives in.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1016371[/snapback]​


Western Hogs don't get as large as Eastern Hogs. They max out at around 18-24" and spend most of their time buried. But, when you take them out they're great. Corns, though docile, try to get away and won't sit with you like some other snakes will. By far, Western Hogs and Ball Pythons are my pics for great pet snakes.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

green tree python


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

brodiebrodie - from reading your other posts I dont think your mature enough to keep a snake.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> green tree python
> [snapback]1016700[/snapback]​


haha, i don't think this kid has got a extra 300-1000 dollars lying around.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Innes said:


> brodiebrodie - from reading your other posts I dont think your mature enough to keep a snake.
> [snapback]1017116[/snapback]​


yes yes yes, haha that post he did when he posted over and over, that pissed the hell out of me.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > brodiebrodie - from reading your other posts I dont think your mature enough to keep a snake.
> ...


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > green tree python
> ...


your right, but i dont think he said anything about the price :nod:


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > TC3modena said:
> ...


haha, oh yeah. man everythime i see your avatar i start laughing. thats funny as hell man.

J-Rod


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

yea that kid is so funny lookin, but they'll probally make me take it off with that new profanity filter thing


----------

